# Massanutten TIMESHARE SCAM SCAM SCAM



## MassanuttenOwner

I am writing this in regard to my timeshare with Massanutten! Stay far far away from this group as they are indeed a timeshare scam and want nothing more than to take your money! It is impossible to book a reservation and upon sending multiple letters to try to come to some type of amicable resolution, *Michael Owens*, the "Hospitality Director" ignores all requests and sends you to collections or worse, submits a warrant in debt and brings you to court, even if you've told them you can't afford it!! This company does not care about anything other than money and could care less about their "owners"! If you ever go to a Massanutten timeshare presentation, say *NO* a thousand times!!!! They are also under the management of *Great Eastern Resort Management* which is who Michael Owens is associated with! Timeshare is a waste of money and I'm not sure how it is still legal as it is not real property!!!!!! Trust me when I say, *Massanutten* is the worst of the worst and I have made this thread so everyone who has had Massanutten can share their awful experiences, that way, everyone knows how horrible this company is so that everyone stays far, far away!


----------



## tschwa2

I own half a dozen weeks at Massanutten.  Most are fixed but I do have two 1-52 float weeks.  They are not impossible to book.  You do have to pre-pay the MF's and you do have to be up to date with payments if you have a loan.  You can reserve your week up to two years in advance.  There are some super high demand weeks that you have to reserve 18-24 months in advance if you want them.  Most summer weeks need to be reserved 10-12 months in advance although 4th of July may go earlier some years.  If you wait until August of the use year there may not be any available weeks to reserve because there were unreserved weeks early in the year.  

In term of being sent to collections or worse when you don't pay and tell them you can't afford it, that's what happens when you sign a contract to buy something and take out a loan.  Unfortunately telling them you can't afford it, after signing and passing the rescission period doesn't erase the debt.  This certainly is not unique with Massanutten.  


This isn't specifically to you it is to everyone:
Rather than say if you go to a Massanutten timeshare presentation, make sure you say no a thousand times, just say, do not attend a Massanutten or any timeshare presentation if you can't say no under intense pressure.  Do not buy a timeshare from the developer if you cannot afford it or understand how they work.  In general never finance a timeshare purchase, it's a luxury purchase and if you don't have the discretionary funds available you probably shouldn't be buying.  Read the contract if you do buy and if you have any doubts or questions, rescind during the legally mandated period that you can do so.  If you are still interested in a timeshare look into buying resale and saving thousands if not ten's of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Egret1986

tschwa2 said:


> I own half a dozen weeks at Massanutten.  Most are fixed but I do have two 1-52 float weeks.  They are not impossible to book.  You do have to pre-pay the MF's and you do have to be up to date with payments if you have a loan.  You can reserve your week up to two years in advance.  There are some super high demand weeks that you have to reserve 18-24 months in advance if you want them.  Most summer weeks need to be reserved 10-12 months in advance although 4th of July may go earlier some years.  If you wait until August of the use year there may not be any available weeks to reserve because there were unreserved weeks early in the year.
> 
> In term of being sent to collections or worse when you don't pay and tell them you can't afford it, that's what happens when you sign a contract to buy something and take out a loan.  Unfortunately telling them you can't afford it, after signing and passing the rescission period doesn't erase the debt.  This certainly is not unique with Massanutten.
> 
> 
> This isn't specifically to you it is to everyone:
> Rather than say if you go to a Massanutten timeshare presentation, make sure you say no a thousand times, just say, do not attend a Massanutten or any timeshare presentation if you can't say no under intense pressure.  Do not buy a timeshare from the developer if you cannot afford it or understand how they work.  In general never finance a timeshare purchase, it's a luxury purchase and if you don't have the discretionary funds available you probably shouldn't be buying.  Read the contract if you do buy and if you have any doubts or questions, rescind during the legally mandated period that you can do so.  If you are still interested in a timeshare look into buying resale and saving thousands if not ten's of thousands of dollars.



Great response!!  Have you thought about being a Moderator?


----------



## buzglyd

Pretty lame post. 

I’ve stayed there several times and it’s a beautiful place.


----------



## Egret1986

buzglyd said:


> Pretty lame post.
> 
> I’ve stayed there several times and it’s a beautiful place.



Agreed.  I'm afraid that if I responded to the OP I probably wouldn't have been as diplomatic as Tracy.

Buyer's remorse is a tough pill to swallow. 

The OP is stuck at this juncture and might as well learn to use what was purchased.  Massanutten is a wonderful resort in a wonderful area.   Too bad the OP didn't look for TUG prior to the rescind period.  But that's history.

This will probably be a drive-by, one-time stop.  Too bad if that's the case.  The money's gone.  Best thing to do now is hang around TUG and learn how to use the ownership to derive the benefits.  The OP probably has no more knowledge about timeshare ownership today than they did when they signed on the dotted line.  Knowledge is power.


----------



## missyrcrews

buzglyd said:


> Pretty lame post.
> 
> I’ve stayed there several times and it’s a beautiful place.


Good to hear.  We're going this summer...CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Bucky

Since the original post was from a guest with only this one post, I would take it with a grain of salt and tell the OP they should have looked before leaping. Always amazes me why people post all their complaints on the internet! Must be that if you read it on the internet it must be true philosophy.


----------



## BobDE

I have been an owner at Massanutten since 1991 and have had nothing but good experiences. The resort and the area are both beautiful and offer many things to do!


----------



## chapjim

MassanuttenOwner said:


> I am writing this in regard to my timeshare with Massanutten! Stay far far away from this group as they are indeed a timeshare scam and want nothing more than to take your money! It is impossible to book a reservation and upon sending multiple letters to try to come to some type of amicable resolution, *Michael Owens*, the "Hospitality Director" ignores all requests and sends you to collections or worse, submits a warrant in debt and brings you to court, even if you've told them you can't afford it!! This company does not care about anything other than money and could care less about their "owners"! If you ever go to a Massanutten timeshare presentation, say *NO* a thousand times!!!! They are also under the management of *Great Eastern Resort Management* which is who Michael Owens is associated with! Timeshare is a waste of money and I'm not sure how it is still legal as it is not real property!!!!!! Trust me when I say, *Massanutten* is the worst of the worst and I have made this thread so everyone who has had Massanutten can share their awful experiences, that way, everyone knows how horrible this company is so that everyone stays far, far away!



This is so wrong in so many ways I don't know where to start.


----------



## bluehende

Massanutten is my favorite resort.  We do not own but go about 1 time a year.  If I could use a big unit (kids are too far away) I would buy in a heartbeat.  I can empathize with the OP but disagree, especially the scam part.  The OP was talked into something that he couldn't afford and did not understand.  If he had stayed around he may have learned something.  Life lessons are sometimes hard, but without a little introspection they can be repeated.


----------



## chapjim

bluehende said:


> Massanutten is my favorite resort.  We do not own but go about 1 time a year.  If I could use a big unit (kids are too far away) I would buy in a heartbeat.  I can empathize with the OP but disagree, especially the scam part.  The OP was talked into something that he couldn't afford and did not understand.  If he had stayed around he may have learned something.  Life lessons are sometimes hard, but without a little introspection they can be repeated.



Agree 100%.  It is intellectually dishonest to make a bad decision and then claim victim status.

We stayed at Massanutten several times when our son was at James Madison U.  Always enjoyed it.


----------



## bbodb1

chapjim said:


> Agree 100%.  It is intellectually dishonest to make a bad decision and then claim victim status ....




What you describe here has become the de facto way of life in this country.


----------



## RX8

There is no doubt the OP is convinced this is all a scam and that many would be posting to acknowledge their bad experiences and of course that hasn’t happened yet. I’ve never visited this resort but based on what many have posted I will have to put it on a bucket list. 

It would be good to know more about the OP’s situation. How long have they owned?  Something changed in their life to make it now unaffordable?  Are they trying to book a July week on June 1st?  Did they finance the acquisition or is it just maintenance fees they can’t afford?  It does appear based on the one post that they just don’t understand how timesharing works.  

As upset as the OP is with this particular resort I could only imagine what the post would have been like if it was a Westgate presentation that they had attended instead.


----------



## chapjim

RX8 said:


> It would be good to know more about the OP’s situation. How long have they owned?  Something changed in their life to make it now unaffordable?  Are they trying to book a July week on June 1st?  Did they finance the acquisition or is it just maintenance fees they can’t afford?  It does appear based on the one post that they just don’t understand how timesharing works.



This was OP's first post on TUG.  Something tells me it might be his last, at least on this thread.  I can't see him trying to defend his rant.


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

Wow. All of you are complete idiots especially due to the fact that this is not real property and is worthless! How can you defend a company that utilizes high pressure sales tactics and LIES to consumers to get them to sign a contract and tells them they actually own real property which is false! If it were such a good deal and NOT a scam, then why make it a legally binding contract? Why not sell it as it is..... an overpriced vacation membership worth nothing. I've stayed at better resorts for less than the price of owning a timeshare! WAKE UP! You're all brainwashed by the resort!


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

RX8 said:


> There is no doubt the OP is convinced this is all a scam and that many would be posting to acknowledge their bad experiences and of course that hasn’t happened yet. I’ve never visited this resort but based on what many have posted I will have to put it on a bucket list.
> 
> It would be good to know more about the OP’s situation. How long have they owned?  Something changed in their life to make it now unaffordable?  Are they trying to book a July week on June 1st?  Did they finance the acquisition or is it just maintenance fees they can’t afford?  It does appear based on the one post that they just don’t understand how timesharing works.
> 
> As upset as the OP is with this particular resort I could only imagine what the post would have been like if it was a Westgate presentation that they had attended instead.




First off, this timeshare was misrepresented to me and the salesmen utilized high pressure sales tactics to tie me into a contract. He told me a bunch of lies and empty promises that I believed (I didn't know they're allowed to say whatever they want to get the deal) but I continued to pay because I'm a man of my word. However, this past year, my wife was diagnosed with brain cancer and she can no longer travel, nor can we afford to pay for something that we can't use on top of her medical bills which are our main priority. As it progress, it gets worse and worse and I had to quit my job so that I could stay home to take care of her. I've reached out plenty of times to Massanutten and they could care less. At the end of the day, I have paid them more than enough money for something that is valued by the IRS at $0. It costs them nothing to let me out and quite frankly, my wife's health goes above paying for a misrepresented timeshare contract. To those of you defending timeshare, I hope one day you wake up and realize you purchased air. I can stay at the same resorts that you stay at, for HALF the price of a timeshare. There is no benefit of owning a timeshare except profit for the resort. Everyone reading this interested in buying a Massanutten timeshare, do yourself a favor and just book a regular stay. You'll be happy in the long run that you did. Timeshares will ruin your life! Stay away!!!!


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

bbodb1 said:


> What you describe here has become the de facto way of life in this country.


Yup. And it's very American to blame the victim and not hold the resort accountable for their lies and deceit! Good going America!!!


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

bluehende said:


> Massanutten is my favorite resort.  We do not own but go about 1 time a year.  If I could use a big unit (kids are too far away) I would buy in a heartbeat.  I can empathize with the OP but disagree, especially the scam part.  The OP was talked into something that he couldn't afford and did not understand.  If he had stayed around he may have learned something.  Life lessons are sometimes hard, but without a little introspection they can be repeated.


If you do not own, then this has nothing to do with you! Did I say the resort was not nice? They are nice but owning a timeshare is not something I would recommend to anyone! It has caused us headaches and I've lost a lot of money because of it!


----------



## davidvel

MassanuttenOwner said:


> First off, this timeshare was misrepresented to me and the salesmen utilized high pressure sales tactics to tie me into a contract. He told me a bunch of lies and empty promises that I believed (I didn't know they're allowed to say whatever they want to get the deal) but I continued to pay because I'm a man of my word. However, this past year, my wife was diagnosed with brain cancer and she can no longer travel, nor can we afford to pay for something that we can't use on top of her medical bills which are our main priority. As it progress, it gets worse and worse and I had to quit my job so that I could stay home to take care of her. I've reached out plenty of times to Massanutten and they could care less. At the end of the day, I have paid them more than enough money for something that is valued by the IRS at $0. It costs them nothing to let me out and quite frankly, my wife's health goes above paying for a misrepresented timeshare contract. To those of you defending timeshare, I hope one day you wake up and realize you purchased air. I can stay at the same resorts that you stay at, for HALF the price of a timeshare. There is no benefit of owning a timeshare except profit for the resort. Everyone reading this interested in buying a Massanutten timeshare, do yourself a favor and just book a regular stay. You'll be happy in the long run that you did. Timeshares will ruin your life! Stay away!!!!


If it weren't for your bombastic style of responding to others you likely would have received a lot of people generally agreeing with you that buying a timeshare from a developer is rarely a sound plan. However, it seems you are unwilling to listen to anyone else as you are so wound up in your victimhood. I am very sorry about your wife and financial issues. No bank will just let you stop paying for your car and home loans as a result. The timeshare contract and fees are no different.

I am not sure what you are looking to accomplish here. There are thousands of posts about sleazy timeshare sales tactics on this board, and no one is defending these. At the same time, many people have been satisfied with this resort and feel ownership is worthwhile.


----------



## jhac007

I think we all can see when/why the rant started.  But then we are just happy idiots!


----------



## tschwa2

I think on this site we have learned to separate the sales and the timeshare ownership along with timeshare stay.
I have no problem being an owner at Massanutten.  It is the sales presentation and the sales contract you signed after being manipulated and lied to that you object to.  The problems that you have with Massanutten sales are by no way unique to Massanutten almost all timeshares are sold this way.  For the most part they sell for less than 1% of what the developer charges. Gifts, free stays and high pressure sales are the only way most developers and their sales crew can sell timeshares.  

TUG is all about buying resale and only buying (either resale or in some cases retail) after doing some extensive researching and making sure you understand what you are buying and signing up for.


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

davidvel said:


> If it weren't for your bombastic style of responding to others you likely would have received a lot of people generally agreeing with you that buying a timeshare from a developer is rarely a sound plan. However, it seems you are unwilling to listen to anyone else as you are so wound up in your victimhood. I am very sorry about your wife and financial issues. No bank will just let you stop paying for your car and home loans as a result. The timeshare contract and fees are no different.
> 
> I am not sure what you are looking to accomplish here. There are thousands of posts about sleazy timeshare sales tactics on this board, and no one is defending these. At the same time, many people have been satisfied with this resort and feel ownership is worthwhile.



THE BANK HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT AS THE MORTGAGE IS PAID OFF. And to answer your question, I made this post so anyone googling Massnutten during a presentation, will see this and NOT purchase from them!


----------



## buzglyd

MassanuttenOwner said:


> If you do not own, then this has nothing to do with you! Did I say the resort was not nice? They are nice but owning a timeshare is not something I would recommend to anyone! It has caused us headaches and I've lost a lot of money because of it!



So what are you hoping to accomplish here?


----------



## jhac007

.......... will see this and NOT purchase from them![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This has been mentioned quite frankly before and we call it "resale"!  Same for all timeshare companies/resorts!


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

buzglyd said:


> So what are you hoping to accomplish here?


I already answered that question. See above.


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

Why would you buy resale? Why wouldn't you just pay to stay a week wherever you want?! That makes no sense either!


----------



## tschwa2

MassanuttenOwner said:


> THE BANK HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT AS THE MORTGAGE IS PAID OFF. And to answer your question, I made this post so anyone googling Massnutten during a presentation, will see this and NOT purchase from them!


If the mortgage is paid off you need to contact the HOA (not the developer) and depending on what you own the HOA will take the unit for no fee or a nominal fee.  Otherwise you can advertise it for sale.  Most weeks at Massanutten have no value but a handful are worth $100 to even $1000.  I paid about a thousand recently for a Regal Vista week 29 that had been converted to RCI points.  I actually paid closer to $2000 all in including the current year MF, the closing costs and the transfer fee and rci transfer fee.  

Your options are to default on the MF's (which might be your best bet if you have not income coming in and large medical bills) or to advertise and try to find a taker.  Depending on your week and section this could be easy or it could be difficult and it could require money out of pocket to sweeten the deal in terms of paying the closing and transfer and prepaying a year or two in MF's.


----------



## tschwa2

MassanuttenOwner said:


> Why would you buy resale? Why wouldn't you just pay to stay a week wherever you want?! That makes no sense either!


I own resale at Massanutten because I can usually use internal exchanges back into Massanutten for less than $200 per week in a 2 BR full kitchen unit during most of the year and I can usually rent what I own for a couple hundred over what I pay in MFs for prime weeks which usually allows me to stay a week or two in the summer for free using the profits and either staying in my own unit if it doesn't rent or a prime exchange for around $400 per 2br per week.


----------



## bluehende

MassanuttenOwner said:


> If you do not own, then this has nothing to do with you! Did I say the resort was not nice? They are nice but owning a timeshare is not something I would recommend to anyone! It has caused us headaches and I've lost a lot of money because of it!



Many people are in the same boat as you.  They succumbed to high pressure sales and paid way too much.  Stop and think for a minute.  That money is gone.  People here will help you now get value out of your purchase or give you good advice on how to get rid of it.  They are doing so even after you have called them idiots.  I have researched Massanutten resales extensively and at this point it does not make sense for me.  Had you done the same thing you would have found good advice that would have led you to avoid your problems.  Had you come here you would have received very good advice on how to save a lot of money.  Everyone here wishes you and your wife the best and do sympathize with your problems.  On this board you will find a lot of people who are quite happy with their timeshares.  And yes even some Massanutten owners.  All of us idiots will be here to help when you get over your anger and accept you made a mistake  As soon as you are willing to move forward you will realize you have gotten some good advice already.


----------



## RX8

MassanuttenOwner said:


> ...Timeshares will ruin your life! Stay away!!!!



I am relatively new to timesharing with a resale purchase in 2012 of a fixed summer.  I have stayed at my resort (not Massanutten) every year since 2012 with my family.  My maintenance fees are significantly less than if I had to rent. It has also "forced" us to plan for this trip every year.  My boys think of this as their second home and we are making memories as a family.  The timeshare purchase has not ruined our life but has in fact enhanced it.

It is understood that timeshares are not for everyone.  I would not want to own if I could rent it cheaper than my fees, if I couldn't plan ahead or if I struggled financially with the annual maintenance fees.  While TUG has always preached "buy resale and buy informed" many here paid developer prices for at least one of their timeshares (usually their first before finding out about the resale market).  Many have said that they learned from that past decision but that they had fantastic vacations with their families because of that purchase.

I wish you and your wife well.  If you are at the point that you cannot pay, and the HOA won't take it back, either try to give it away on TUG or elsewhere or just let it go into default.  Since it seems many here like the resort you just might find a taker.


----------



## RX8

MassanuttenOwner said:


> Why would you buy resale? Why wouldn't you just pay to stay a week wherever you want?! That makes no sense either!



With most timeshares it is not like a hotel where it is easy to find availability any time you want.  To find a week available at a timeshare resort for a specific week would mean that either the HOA would have to "own" that week themselves (usually a foreclosure) or the owner would have to list their week as a rental hoping to cover at least their maintenance fee amount, if not more.  If neither happens the week you want won't be available.


----------



## silentg

I’m sorry about your wife’s illness. I’m sure you are venting on us which is understandable you are very stressed.I have been timesharing since 1981 and have exchanged many times . Have also stayed at my own timeshares too. I tend to buy where I want to stay and have been fortunate enough to get all the timeshares I have now resale. There have been problems with some of them and we have terminated a few weeks and also purchased others. I agree with you about presentations, I’m  never going to one again. I tell them I’m on vacation and happy with what I have and politely ask them to leave us alone so we can enjoy what the resort has to offer. I don’t own Massanutten but if read good things about it and may go there someday.
My advice is join TUG we are all just people who enjoy timeshares. Put an ad in Marketplace to rent, sell or exchange your week. Make the best of it until you can be done with it.
Silentg


----------



## Iggyearl

To the OP (original poster) - I get it.  I agree with you.  You got screwed.  But that is what retail timeshare sales is all about.  If you go to the complaint sites - Ripoff Report, Pissedconsumer, Consumeraffairs, et al - you will find plenty of company.  But this site is a timeshare "USERS" site.  These people know about the details of their ownership.  If they originally bought retail, they found a way to make it work.  These are lifetime contracts that depreciate quickly.  Reservations need to be made months in advance.  The product is for those who plan well ahead.

You DID have a rescission clause in your contract.  You could have canceled, but you would have had to read your contract regarding the details.  Many people don't.  This is not all Massanutten's fault.  You spent a lot of money without knowing the full details.  To paraphrase John Belushi speaking to Flounder (after they wrecked his brother's car) in Animal House:  "You f##ked up.  You trusted us."  The jerks that sold you this product were jerks.  And you trusted them.

If it makes you feel better, there are a number of complaint sites on the internet.  "Timeshare" is a popular topic.  But most of the people here are using the product successfully.  I wish you could have all the money back in your pocket.  I know you would have a better use for it.  Your wife's circumstances make it terribly worse.  Be well and best of luck.


----------



## MassanuttenOwner

silentg said:


> I’m sorry about your wife’s illness. I’m sure you are venting on us which is understandable you are very stressed.I have been timesharing since 1981 and have exchanged many times . Have also stayed at my own timeshares too. I tend to buy where I want to stay and have been fortunate enough to get all the timeshares I have now resale. There have been problems with some of them and we have terminated a few weeks and also purchased others. I agree with you about presentations, I’m  never going to one again. I tell them I’m on vacation and happy with what I have and politely ask them to leave us alone so we can enjoy what the resort has to offer. I don’t own Massanutten but if read good things about it and may go there someday.
> My advice is join TUG we are all just people who enjoy timeshares. Put an ad in Marketplace to rent, sell or exchange your week. Make the best of it until you can be done with it.
> Silentg


Thank you  This is all very frustrating because they are threatening to take us to civil court as well and we just can't afford it.


----------



## A.Win

Like tschwa2, I am another very happy Massanutten owner. I slowly add to my ownership year after year because I like this resort. IMO, it is a huge bargain in RCI. Vacation Villages manages several other properties that are well priced in RCI too.


----------



## VacationForever

Timeshare ownership is certainly not for everyone.  Most developer purchases are overpriced.  However at many timeshare resorts, the maintenance fees for the stay is typically quite a bit lower than paying rack rate.  Hence the mantra of TUG is to buy resale and buy at where you want to go, saving on exchange fees.  There is small segment of the folks who run a profitable business renting out timeshare that they own.


----------



## silentg

MassanuttenOwner said:


> Thank you  This is all very frustrating because they are threatening to take us to civil court as well and we just can't afford it.


These are probably scare tactics. Are you behind on your Maintenence fees? If so I suggest you pay them then ask if they will take back your week or help you rent it. Speak to someone higher up than the person who answers the phone. Good Luck!
Silentg


----------



## davidvel

MassanuttenOwner said:


> Thank you  This is all very frustrating because they are threatening to take us to civil court as well and we just can't afford it.


I am glad that you seem to be stepping back. I think if you present your issues in this more moderated tone, you will get lots of help here. If you can try to put aside how you got duped, and separate your personal and financial issues, you will have a clearer picture of how to get this resolved. You just have to accept a few things as reality, even though you don't like them and feel screwed (probably rightfully so). 

-These are businesses and don't care about your problems, just like cable, or water and electric companies. When you don't pay, they shut  you off and threaten legal action

- Debt collector (of all types) have as their primary goal to have you continue to respond to them. If you can't pay, then talking to them is a waste of your time. 

- ranting and raving, chastising people who are trying to help you, does a great disservice to yourself. 

If you have quit your job, have no income, and mounting medical bills, the last thing you should be worried about is this timeshare HOA debt. Talk to a good financial/ bankruptcy lawyer about your options. Focus in the things that truly matter. Good luck to you.


----------



## chapjim

MassanuttenOwner said:


> Wow. All of you are complete idiots especially due to the fact that this is not real property and is worthless! How can you defend a company that utilizes high pressure sales tactics and LIES to consumers to get them to sign a contract and tells them they actually own real property which is false! If it were such a good deal and NOT a scam, then why make it a legally binding contract? Why not sell it as it is..... an overpriced vacation membership worth nothing. I've stayed at better resorts for less than the price of owning a timeshare! WAKE UP! You're all brainwashed by the resort!



Do you have a deed?  If you do, how does it describe the property?


----------



## chapjim

chapjim said:


> This was OP's first post on TUG.  Something tells me it might be his last, at least on this thread.  I can't see him trying to defend his rant.



Wow!! Was I ever wrong on this!!


----------



## silentg

chapjim said:


> Wow!! Was I ever wrong on this!!


I’m hoping he gets this resolved, doesn’t need the extra stress.


----------



## chapjim

silentg said:


> I’m hoping he gets this resolved, doesn’t need the extra stress.



[Deleted]


----------



## mtforeman

MassanuttenOwner said:


> I am writing this in regard to my timeshare with Massanutten! Stay far far away from this group as they are indeed a timeshare scam and want nothing more than to take your money! It is impossible to book a reservation and upon sending multiple letters to try to come to some type of amicable resolution, *Michael Owens*, the "Hospitality Director" ignores all requests and sends you to collections or worse, submits a warrant in debt and brings you to court, even if you've told them you can't afford it!! This company does not care about anything other than money and could care less about their "owners"! If you ever go to a Massanutten timeshare presentation, say *NO* a thousand times!!!! They are also under the management of *Great Eastern Resort Management* which is who Michael Owens is associated with! Timeshare is a waste of money and I'm not sure how it is still legal as it is not real property!!!!!! Trust me when I say, *Massanutten* is the worst of the worst and I have made this thread so everyone who has had Massanutten can share their awful experiences, that way, everyone knows how horrible this company is so that everyone stays far, far away!



I’m a bit confused. I have a 1-52 flex week and was late on maintenance this year...didn’t pay until March 15 or so (my fault entirely) but I was still able to book a fall week over Halloween worth 15 tpu each half. I think that was quite favorable, considering I was ready to accept the consequence that there would be nothing at all available due to my own tardiness, but in fact there were many free weeks, just not high prime anymore...


----------



## mtforeman

MassanuttenOwner said:


> Why would you buy resale? Why wouldn't you just pay to stay a week wherever you want?! That makes no sense either!


Well, for us, we normall pay maintenance fees in advance and book prime weeks (like New Years) or have a fixed week like over July 4. While we have gotten rid of most of our timeshares except one at this point, getting a beautiful four bedroom condo over July 4 or New Years for 750 a week isn’t realistic...

(At least this was why we originally bought, though our needs have changed now and we use differently)


----------



## mtforeman

tschwa2 said:


> I own resale at Massanutten because I can usually use internal exchanges back into Massanutten for less than $200 per week in a 2 BR full kitchen unit during most of the year and I can usually rent what I own for a couple hundred over what I pay in MFs for prime weeks which usually allows me to stay a week or two in the summer for free using the profits and either staying in my own unit if it doesn't rent or a prime exchange for around $400 per 2br per week.


This also. Since our kids are grown and we eliminated most of our timeshares, we kept one flex at Massanutten to use the internal trades. Our one timeshare can get us about four weeks for hubby and I at 159 extra a week internal trade. This generally gets us four weeks a year for 1200 a year including trading fees, or 300 a week overall. If we want more we can do last call as well.


----------



## beach nana

MassanuttenOwner said:


> I am writing this in regard to my timeshare with Massanutten! Stay far far away from this group as they are indeed a timeshare scam and want nothing more than to take your money! It is impossible to book a reservation and upon sending multiple letters to try to come to some type of amicable resolution, *Michael Owens*, the "Hospitality Director" ignores all requests and sends you to collections or worse, submits a warrant in debt and brings you to court, even if you've told them you can't afford it!! This company does not care about anything other than money and could care less about their "owners"! If you ever go to a Massanutten timeshare presentation, say *NO* a thousand times!!!! They are also under the management of *Great Eastern Resort Management* which is who Michael Owens is associated with! Timeshare is a waste of money and I'm not sure how it is still legal as it is not real property!!!!!! Trust me when I say, *Massanutten* is the worst of the worst and I have made this thread so everyone who has had Massanutten can share their awful experiences, that way, everyone knows how horrible this company is so that everyone stays far, far away!


----------



## beach nana

I am a longtime owner....We purchased resale in 2004. I have LOVED Massanutten and usually
visit there 2 or 3 times a year. The resort.....I do love, truly. But, on March 20, 2018, I gave in to an update with the sales team. I knew I couldn’t buy anything, and I tried to refuse , but they have very good marketing people. Just 60 minutes. So, this 74 year old retired teacher went to the presentation. I said no, said no, again and again....and was supposedly ready to leave with my Massanutten gift cards. But...I had to go into another room for an exit interview.
I was exhausted by this time and when the sales agent “offered” an RCI points package at Presidential Villas at Chancellorsville....I was not interested. Then she said, “if you buy this points package, you can deposit each of your units at Eagle Trace and receive 27,500 points per unit each year to give you 55,000 points annually. The package they wanted me to buy was biannual and does not begin until 2020. She told me what I owned and highlighted it on a weeks schedule. I went through closing...and signed all their papers...that I did not have time to read. So, I spent the remainder of that day and most of the next reading the documents. Since I pay my MF a year or more in advance, I already have my 2018 unit reserved for Nov. I called RCI and asked them to deposit my units at Eagle Trace to my new points account. I did NOT own the weeks she had highlighted, but the RCI  agent said my week was worth 27,000 points. So she began to deposit.....and during the transaction, it changed the value to 18,000 points. She asked what I wanted her to do and I did not deposit the points. Since my reason for purchasing was to have the 55,000 annual points, I immediately called Karen Glover, my closing agent, and told her I was going to cancel the purchase. I had to leave a message, so she called and I have the sweetest voicemail telling me that she is correct about the weeks I own and that everything was as they had told me. Then, I receive an email from the sales director telling me that they are right and RCI was wrong and don’t rescind. He promised to take care of it. To my sorrow, I trusted those two people.......and I will never feel the same about that beautiful place. Like a fool, I gave Eric time to get things “worked out”, and by May,I’d heard nothing. So...I texted him and he said he was working on my behalf. I had sent a
letter to Great Eastern Resorts on May 1 explaining what had happened and asking to rescind.
They had my address and phone number, but no one felt the need to respond to me. They had
THE MONEY! I have lost ALL respect for Great Eastern Resorts now, but I am just one of their
Idiots to them. I really don’t know how they can live with themselves. I have to believe that you don’t treat people the way they treated me and many others and not suffer some consequences in life. So....my suggestion is ON’T TRUST ANYONE IN THE TIMESHARE SALES DEPARTMENT AT MASSANUTTEN!


----------



## SABOTEURw

I found this thread to be very interesting as my wife and I purchased....correction...signed a loan to purchase from Massanutten Resorts Sunday. We visited with every intention to just get the promised $250.00 gift card and not buy anything. Having previously signed a timeshare contract I didn't use with my previous wife I'm well aware of the danger of making impulse decisions concerning timeshares. I figured it would be easy saying no considering (1) I've been through this before, (2) I'm close to retirement and can't afford long term commitments, and (3) my wife is currently suffering through her 3rd bout with cancer. It's foreseeable that we won't be doing much travel considering the circumstances.

What I hadn't counted on was how beautiful the resort is. Even still, I was firm in my resistance not to succumb to their sales pitch. That is, until they dropped the price of purchase to a range I could easily manage, and...

...I noticed my wife really wanted me to say yes, though she tried best as she could not to influence my decision.

Dead giveaway.

When I agreed,  the tears started flowing. Hadn't seen my wife that happy in quite a while. We've never had a honeymoon and we haven't traveled in the 2 years we've been married. We simply can't afford it. But Mannanutten Resort offers a reasonable enough destination we can visit that won't cost us too much. And I wanted something my wife could look forward to doing in whatever time she has left. 

Now the dilemma. I know at some point this purchase is gonna become a real pain in my behind. So the first thing I decide to do is figure a way to get rid of this 10 year loan. I planned to borrow the amount from my retirement fund, but decided instead to simply withdraw the amount and pay 20% federal and state income tax on the amount withdrawn. So with the mortgage out of the way, I can easily set aside funds monthly for maintenance fees. Which comes to why I'm here.

I'm sure there"s something I'm missing. Is there any advice you can offer that allows me to minimize needless expenses and to maximize use of this property on a limited budget?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina

SABOTEURw said:


> I found this thread to be very interesting as my wife and I purchased....correction...signed a loan to purchase from Massanutten Resorts Sunday. We visited with every intention to just get the promised $250.00 gift card and not buy anything. Having previously signed a timeshare contract I didn't use with my previous wife I'm well aware of the danger of making impulse decisions concerning timeshares. I figured it would be easy considering (1) I've been through this before, (2) I'm close to retirement and can't afford long term commitments, and (3) my wife is currently suffering through her 3rd bout with cancer. It's foreseeable that we won't be doing much travel considering the circumstances.
> 
> What I hadn't counted on was how beautiful the resort is. Even still, I was firm in my resistance not to succumb to their sales pitch. That is, until they dropped the price of purchase to a range I could easily manage, and...
> 
> ...I noticed my wife really wanted me to say yes, though she tried best as she could not to influence my decision.
> 
> Dead giveaway.
> 
> When I agreed the tears started flowing. We've never had a honeymoon and we haven't traveled in the 2 years we've been married. We simply can't afford it. But Mannanutten Resort offers a reasonable enough destination we can visit that won't cost us too much. And I wanted something my wife could look forward to doing in whatever time she has left.
> 
> Now the dilemma. I know at some point this purchase is gonna become a real pain in my behind. So the first thing I decide to do is figure a way to get rid of this 10 year loan. I planned to borrow the amount from my retirement fund, but decided instead to simply withdraw the amount and pay 20% federal and state income tax on the amount withdrawn. So with the mortgage out of the way, I can easily set aside funds monthly for maintenance fees. Which comes to why I'm here.
> 
> I'm sure there"s something I'm missing. Is there any advice you can offer that allows me to minimize needless expenses and to maximize use of this property on a limited budget?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I would rescind now while you can and buy on the resale market. You can still give your wife what she wants without paying for it.


----------



## SABOTEURw

Panina said:


> I would rescind now while you can and buy on the resale market. You can still give your wife what she wants without paying for it.


Thanks for the suggestion. Please forgive my ignorance but I'm a fish out of water here. I assume the resale market consists of people selling their timeshare. Any recommendations on where I might look?

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina

SABOTEURw said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Please forgive my ignorance but I'm a fish out of water here. I assume the resale market consists of people selling their timeshare. Any recommendations on where I might look?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


To start you can look right here on tugs marketplace and the bargain section.  I have seen them for free to a couple of hundred dollars.

Make sure you follow rescission instructions exactly and mail usps certified mail for proof.  It must be mailed in, not a phone call. Time is ticking away.  Send it one day past final rescission date and it’s yours, no way to legally rescind. Do it in the morning. If my memory is right you only have seven days to rescind in Virginia.  Your contract will tell you.

Welcome to Tug and congratulations on finding us in time and to save thousands.


----------



## SABOTEURw

Very much appreciated. Out of curiosity I Googled timeshare resale. Found the property I was about to purchase through the resort for $10,000 being resold for $1,400. Huge savings! I'll do as you suggest and rescind ASAP. Thank you so much!

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## bluehende

SABOTEURw said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Please forgive my ignorance but I'm a fish out of water here. I assume the resale market consists of people selling their timeshare. Any recommendations on where I might look?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk





Right now on ebay you can find dozens of units that are selling for a penny.  Many are going for a few dollars with a year of maintenance fees included.  There are less of the regal vista units but they are there.  Massanutten units are everywhere resale for cheap.  I routinely use an exchange company to rent a 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom for the 250 to 300 range which is much less than the maintenance fees.  I have even stayed here a couple times for as little as 99 dollars by being flexible last minute.  Rescind while you still can.  Adding the costs for that loan into the maintenance fees makes owning here a very expensive proposition as opposed to renting.  

I think you know that raiding your retirement fund this close to retirement is a very bad idea.  Also the latest fees they have added will devalue the ownership even more.  As you said you cannot afford it.  We love the resort and use it for cheap getaways.  Why turn that into an expensive long term commitment that will be hard to even give away without more cost.

Emotionally it will tough to disappoint your wife. Make it easier by saying for the same amount of money we can go twice a year and still be able to retire.  There are many here that are knowledgeable and if you post what specifically you would want they can point you in the right direction for a cheap resale.


----------



## bluehende

Here is my bookmark that I watch as I have considered buying.  Never have seen the point with being able to rent at anytime.


https://www.ebay.com/sch/10542/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=massanutten


----------



## tschwa2

SABOTEURw said:


> Very much appreciated. Out of curiosity I Googled timeshare resale. Found the property I was about to purchase through the resort for $10,000 being resold for $1,400. Huge savings! I'll do as you suggest and rescind ASAP. Thank you so much!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


To be honest if they are selling for $10,000 you could probably get it for $1.00.    There are some perks that you loose buying resale but even if you stay 3 weeks a year and take advantage of the discounts you would be saving less than $300 per year.    What specifically did you buy- which section and which week or float season.


----------



## Egret1986

SABOTEURw said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Please forgive my ignorance but I'm a fish out of water here. I assume the resale market consists of people selling their timeshare. Any recommendations on where I might look?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk



Rescind now!!!!  Ask all your questions when you've completed that task.

For $10,000, you could rent weeks at Massanutten for many years without the ongoing obligation of ownership.  As bluehende indicated, there is potential to get some fantastic rental deals at the resort for less than maintenance fees.

There are many posts throughout many threads warning folks not to buy the timeshare if you have to finance it.  Utilizing funds from a retirement account for a timeshare purchase is even worse IMHO. 

Yes, the same thing that you just bought for $10,000 can probably be had for a $1.  As stated previously, you can buy them on eBay all day long.


----------

